# Lobular vs Aqua



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the difference between those two frames are?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The 54 cm Lobular frame and fork weighs 1713 grams, the Aqua frame and fork weighs 2043 grams. They probably ride a bit different as well.


----------

